# To the Guy's at LRM!



## HAFIAC (Apr 29, 2004)

$0.02 From a Rider since birth!

Down Goes LRM, 1ST Round K/O by Street Customs!!! Over the past Few Years LRM Has Become 2 thing's,,,,,, Black and White Classifieds! 2 I now only use it for
nothing more than "Something I would start a camp fire with"! They also dis-
respect Me, My City, and the Entire Midwest month after month!  I'll explain......

First off, Why is it that 99% of the actual vehicles featured have 13' & 14" Wheels
wrapped in Whitewall Tires, but 75 out of 100 pages are filled with 20" wheel ads?

I understand that SoCal is the Mecca of "Low Riders" and I respect that. Naturally most of the features in LRM will be from CA. Kansas City has Low Low's!
Guess what other cities do? All of them OK! I firmly believe that a "Low-Rider"
only has wire wheels and white walled tires, with an adjustable suspension powered by hydraulic eqipment, PERIOD!! Example: A Surfing Magazine does not feature Skateborders, packed with Water Ski ads, Although similar these sports are lightyears apart! So why does LRM continue to showcase cars that should be in Car Audio Magazine, Truckin' Magazine (the SUV's), Dupont Registry, and 
Dub Magazine? Don't ever claim to be the offical publication for the Sport of Low-Riding again please! You should have big redletters atop the Cover that states,,,,,,,
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WARNING WARNING>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
" IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR LOW-RIDER VEHICLES ONLY BUY STREET CUSTOMS 
MAGAZINE BECAUSE IT IS ALL COLOR, IT'S NOT PACKED WITH WHEELS ADS, FEATURES 100% REAL LOW-RIDERS 9 OUT OF 10 TIMES, AND WILL FEATURE CLASSY SOPHISTICATED VEHICLES FROM MANY DIFFERENT CITIES"

The articles are writtin' by people that drive Honda's home to the Suburbs, They constantly Regals a Cutlass, Monte a Cutlass, They never get a G-Body Grand Prix right, They all look the same I guess! No They Don't!

Look at the latest Issue and see what size rims they said the blue bomb truck has!!
They are clearly not 13's with 155 80 13's,,,We can tell that doin' 70Mph from the opposite side of the Interstate at night!!! They feature a clean ass 63 vert named 
O.G. 63, 1 problem though! 2 years ago a very worthy 63 coupe from KC, owned by a Guy named Greg Armstrong was featured and what's The name of Greg's 
$75,000 Low-Rider named???? OG 63. Have They ever featured 2 different "SouthSide 58's"? or 2 different "Altered Images"? Hell no! 
When ever You do showcase a car from MO, IL, OH, etc. why do they have Air Bag's and 20's with stock paint and 10 TV's? We also have real Low-Rider's You don't have a problem finding us at check in time when it's time to entry fee's!!!!
Then the wack ass "WEDDING PHOTO GUY" snaps all the wrong cars!
What happened to Nathan Trujillo??? He knows what cars were the talk of the show!

Last thing for now,,, Don't You have a Magazine called "Low-Rider Bike"? You put pictures of 64 impala's in there do Ya? I respect the bikes, I have a few but put them in Your Bike Magazine, maybe You could showcase more Low Low's in you only removed 150 pages of black and white ads! I think you put the Ugliest Damn Wanna-Be Low-Riders in the mail box just to make The Midwest look like the capitol of frontwheel drive cars with bolt on's just to be an Ass, who ever pick the photo's for the mail box section need's to be let go! Or transfer this person to 
Low-Rider Euro, the other junk Publication.....

Street Custom's has you Down for the Count You Greedy Mainstreamer's!
You just lost a 25 year customer who never missed an issue!!!!


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

whoever pays for the adspace is gonna get the adspace. they dont choose the ads.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

:0


----------



## HAFIAC (Apr 29, 2004)

Who chooses SCM's ad's?
They don't make a fraction of what LRM
does on merchindising, Wal-Mart's full of
official LRM toy's, models, clothes etc.

To them a business, for Me and My kids, 
A lifestyle! 

What's a ticket now? $25? For what an
N2Deep Concert?


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Ed_@Aug 8 2005, 08:49 AM~3560061
> *whoever pays for the adspace is gonna get the adspace.  they dont choose the ads.
> *


so if bobs towing wanted an ad and he was paying for it, you think lowrider would take it? NO because the big rim thing and shit like that is all in the automotive field and you cant tell me you havent seen a lowrider on a trailor with a burban with 22s towing it....thats why, they know it will appeal to enough people to matter. otherwise they wouldnt run them month after month. its like advertising for fram oil filters in a seventeen magazine, sure they will pay for the ad, but wont do a damn bit of good if who your targeting isnt reading it.......

on a side note, has anyone else noticed that in the new lowrider this month the murals depicting nudity have been censored! check it out i cant remember which ride it is, but look, they blurr out the nipples and shit on the models. FIRST time ive ever seen that....


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i stopped buying LRM along time ago. Like many people on here i got tired of seeing stock cars and cars on 20's and bags. The ads in LRM have been out of hand for more than a few years now. The money they make from shows and merchandise sales should be plenty. Hell, they charge 35 bucks a person to go to a show. Thats pretty damn exspensive if you have a family. Its been 2 years since i have even looked at a LRM and its been that long since i have gone to one of their shows.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Just like Cadillac Ed stated, whoever purchases the ad space puts whatever they want in there......

I sell 13's and 14's but if I was going to put a ad in LRM you better believe there will be some 20's and up if I sell them......

Yeah I dont like all the ads myself, but its just business, Im not going to stop buying the magazine I just skip over them.........


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I do have to say that the stock cars have to go, take it more lowrider.


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

also, the euro cars need to be in their euro magazine, and i would like to see them feature more lowrider trucks, i know there are plenty of trucks out there that havent been featured and deserve it. They also feature many of the same cars over and over.


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 8 2005, 06:26 AM~3560138
> *I do have to say that the stock cars have to go, take it more lowrider.
> *


OG cars are a part of lowriding too. however, anything with blackwall tires belongs in minitruckin magazine - they never had that junk in lrm way back (impalas on 18s/20s?) is it cool now? no it's not.


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAFIAC_@Aug 8 2005, 07:47 AM~3560058
> *$0.02 From a Rider since birth!
> 
> Down Goes LRM, 1ST Round K/O by Street Customs!!!  Over the past Few Years LRM Has Become 2 thing's,,,,,, Black and White Classifieds! 2 I now only use it for
> ...




Post a pic of your car so I can decide if I want to talk to you......


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:roflmao: omg there we go again


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

LRM is a business. As far as 35 bucks a person goes, how much do yall think it costs to get the facility to do the show at? Everything costs. From the people swiping the metal detector at the door, to the editor of the magazine. It all costs. And if you know that the magazine is not what you want, then just don't buy it.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*well i gez ill reply to another LRM bashing topic....

first of bro..i dont know you but i respect you opinion for what it is...an opinion.
here is mine...you nor i can judge what it takes to produce a magazine that carries that wide of a distribution...your are correct in that is a business! it has to be in order to produce coast to coast shows and provide its readers with consistent issues every month...not every other month or quarterly...but every month...lowrider isnt what is used to be that is true...it is now the largest auto magazine in circulation-not some mag sold out of trunks...

now i understand that you are in Kansas by way of Cali...im sure there are plenty of nice cars out there, but realistically they are a la based magazine...they amount of features would logically lend to being to west coast...the cars featured from other areas are generally done during show stops...that doesnt allow for a lot of time to be looking for rides in my opinion...

now for the ads...the comment has been made that the advertisers are paying for it so why let them put what they want in...i dont need the wheels or ads but someonde does because the co. keep paying for the space..i just flip right by them and go to the features...why not just ignore them if they dont aethestically please you...

if you arent happy with the situation that the lowrider mag is in why not get 15 photographers, 20 staff members, un chingo de machinery and start a Kansas based magazine bro...you will be covering unchartered territory and may shed some light on the top notch quality rides being built out there that Lowrider and every other magazine for that matter has missed..

and lastly since dippinit has asked for rides to be posted in order to have an opinion...here are mine...*_


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

must be close to the new magazine coming out. like clock work with the rants


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 8 2005, 10:17 AM~3560500
> *well i gez ill reply to another LRM bashing topic....
> 
> first of bro..i dont know you but i respect you opinion for what it is...an opinion.
> ...




Damn, those are your ranflas?? Damn I might take you out to dinner :biggrin: :biggrin: hahahaha.

OK let's see the other dudes ride who claims LA to Houston to a place where everyone has the same DNA...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

WOW STREET CUSTOMS STILL AROUND EVERY 2 MONTHST THEY COME OUT WITH A MAG WITH ONLY A FEW CARS AND THE MAG IS SMALL???

BUT OOH WELL LRM ISNT GONNA MISS YOU ......FUK IT THEY STILL SELL I STILL GET IT ....


AND THEY SAID THEY NATHAN ISNT WORKING THERE CUZ HIS ASS DIDNT KNOW HOW TO TAKE GOOD PICS OUTSIDE ...


----------



## HAFIAC (Apr 29, 2004)

Post a pic of your car so I can decide if I want to talk to you......

I'll post anything you want but, I have a couple of questions.
Being that You feel the need to judge me, and call me out like You did
do You feel I have the right to call You out in return? 
Do You financial interest in this Website?
Are You a DeAlba?, Are You one of the Tovar Bros.?
Maybe Your Derrick Jhagroo?
Are You tryin' to rank my status as a "Rider"?
You obviously belong to Premier so Your car
or car's are without a doubt certified!
I just have to do some scanning and posting.
Which style of car do You think will help You 
best decide My authinticity? Luxury? Truck? Suv?
Sports Car? Old School? Maybe You need to see a Boat?
You Judge Custom Bikes? Maybe We need to post 
the oldest Picures We have from Whittier?
How about a pic of Altered Image in a Drive Way?
Here's a good one, Maybe a pic of me in 6TH Grade
cleaning My Uncle Beto's LaGente Plaque?
My name is Jimmy by the way!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*and for the record Dustin Pedder and Albert Contreras are personal friends of mine so the F-You to the LRM staff really isnt cool...they are both wonderful people and do what they can to the best of their abilities...

they address of LRM is 
2400 East Katella 
Anahiem, Ca

should the opportunity present itself to go up and express the aforementioned opinion and maybe to tell Ralph Fuentes-Mr Altered Image that the magazine sucks and give him a general F-YOU.*_


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAFIAC_@Aug 8 2005, 09:48 AM~3560599
> *Post a pic of your car so I can decide if I want to talk to you......
> 
> I'll post anything you want but, I have a couple of questions.
> ...



LIKE THEY DO IN A MEETING ...ALL YELL, HI JIMMY....:wave:



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAFIAC_@Aug 8 2005, 09:47 AM~3560058
> *$0.02 From a Rider since birth!
> 
> Down Goes LRM, 1ST Round K/O by Street Customs!!!  Over the past Few Years LRM Has Become 2 thing's,,,,,, Black and White Classifieds! 2 I now only use it for
> ...





How about a nice round of applause for this motherfucking moron.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 8 2005, 09:51 AM~3560610
> *and for the record Dustin Pedder and Albert Contreras are personal friends of mine so the F-You to the LRM staff really isnt cool...they are both wonderful people and do what they can to the best of their abilities...
> 
> they address of LRM is
> ...



YUP AND SAUL IS REALLY COO TOO.AND SO IS BIG ALBERT AND VOLO AND FRESNO AND SO ON..MAYBE HE SHOULD JUS SEND A LETTER AND RALPH WILL SET IT STR8 ... I ALWAYS LIKE WHE THEY SEND IN BULLSHYT AND THEY GET OWNED...IN THE MAG...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 8 2005, 09:55 AM~3560628
> *How about a nice round of applause for this motherfucking moron.
> *



DO THE WAVE,....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

MAN AND A BIG FUK YOU TO STREET CUSTOMS..EVERY 2 MONTHS WTF.... :angry: 

:cheesy:


----------



## demagogue (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAFIAC_@Aug 8 2005, 06:58 AM~3560082
> *Who chooses SCM's ad's?
> They don't make a fraction of what LRM
> does on merchindising, Wal-Mart's full of
> ...


MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.


WHERE ARE YOU FROM?? YOU PROBABLY DONT EVEN OWN A LOWRIDER, OR YOU ARE JUST ANOTHER ASSHOLE WITH A CHEESY ASS CLUNKER WITH FAT WHITE WALLS.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by demagogue_@Aug 8 2005, 10:01 AM~3560654
> *MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.
> WHERE ARE YOU FROM?? YOU PROBABLY DONT EVEN OWN A LOWRIDER, OR YOU ARE JUST ANOTHER ASSHOLE WITH A CHEESY ASS CLUNKER WITH FAT WHITE WALLS.
> *



HES FROM ...LA,CA/Hou,TX/KC,MO


:0


----------



## demagogue (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 8 2005, 10:01 AM~3560652
> *MAN AND A  BIG FUK YOU TO STREET CUSTOMS..EVERY 2 MONTHS WTF.... :angry:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *




THEY USE THE SAME WHITE TRASH WHORES THAT HIGH BEAMS AND TAIL GATE USE, NOT REALLY ANYTHING WRONG WITH THEM, HELL I'D GIVE THEM ALL A PINK SOCK.


BUT MY POINT IS, SCM IS A LOW BUDGET PUBLICATION WITH SHITTY PICS PRINTED ON CHEAP ASS PAPER. 90% OF THE CARS THEY FEATURE SUCK.


----------



## demagogue (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 8 2005, 10:02 AM~3560661
> *HES FROM ...LA,CA/Hou,TX/KC,MO
> :0
> *



HMM HARD TO CHOOSE THERE.

Hou, TX = SHITTY MUSIC AND BIG WHITE WALLS



WTF IS "HAFIAC Ent. Inc."???


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

like in any company, good employees and bad employees. all subjective, some people are more skilled or harder working or both. some dont care about anything but a paycheck, others arent there for the money. i dont think most of the staff are rakeing it in by any means. i subscribe to a A LOT of car magazines. they ALL have A LOT of ads. doesnt matter if its Road & Track, Automobile, LRM, Hot Rodder or what have you. probably on average about 40% ads. they have to do that or wed have no magazine. Huey is right about SCM, if you recycle the old cars then you dont have much overhead for that particular issue. something is going to give with that magazine, im pretty sure sales are going down since most people on here arent paying the cover price on that magazine for a poorly printed magazine. (a topic already discussed a few hundred times on here)

also what is sophisticated? never heard a car be that before, well only in cadillac commercials. if you build it (CORRECTLY/w QUALITY) they will come. 

dont buy(i only buy ones i like, skipped the TX issue  ) it or like i said before, doesnt take much effort to skip a page. email them your complaints, use the same wording you used here. im sure the f bombs will go far with getting a nice response.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by demagogue_@Aug 8 2005, 10:05 AM~3560677
> *HMM HARD TO CHOOSE THERE.
> 
> Hou, TX = SHITTY MUSIC AND BIG WHITE WALLS
> ...



''HAVING A FIAT IS ALMOST COOL''....


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

The ads are of what people buy, for some reason people are still buying 20s and the 13s arent getting near as much feedback as far as ads go. Most people who buy the mag dont even have old school lowriders, but love them. So, they buy wheels for thier SUV, and since everyone else is rollin 20s, they think they have to as well to be a baller. I miss the old days of seein all wire wheels advertized, but its a new era. They are getting the scene out to the public(its what got me interested in it after seeing dre and eazy-e's rides). LRM isnt the devil, they are showing the rest of the world our world. I dont agree with everything they do, but they do show alot of nice old school rides. Dont get caught up in the politics of it all, just ride bro.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 8 2005, 10:09 AM~3560691
> *like in any company, good employees and bad employees. all subjective, some people are more skilled or harder working or both. some dont care about anything but a paycheck, others arent there for the money. i dont think most of the staff are rakeing it in by any means.  i subscribe to a A LOT of car magazines. they ALL have A LOT of ads. doesnt matter if its Road & Track, Automobile, LRM, Hot Rodder or what have you. probably on average about 40% ads. they have to do that or wed have no magazine. Huey is right about SCM, if you recycle the old cars then you dont have much overhead for that particular issue. something is going to give with that magazine, im pretty sure sales are going down since most people on here arent paying the cover price on that magazine for a poorly printed magazine. (a topic already discussed a few hundred times on here)
> 
> also what is sophisticated? never heard a car be that before, well only in cadillac commercials.  if you build it (CORRECTLY/w QUALITY) they will come.
> ...



:thumbsup:

YUP AND WILL GET OWNED LIKE THE OTHER COMPLAINERS ABOUT THE MAG ..

SEEM LIKE EVERY MONTH WE HAVE A TOPIC ABOUT EWWW FUK LRM TO MANY MAGZ ....EWW I WANT MY MONEY BACK AND EWW I WONT BUY THER MAG AND THE MOST IS FUNNY ....THEY LOST A CUSTOMER THEY WONT BE BUYING THERE MAG NO MORE ,.....OOH SHYT THERE GOES LRM DOWN THE DRAIN THEY LOST 1 CUSTOMER AGAIN.....
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Aug 8 2005, 04:10 PM~3560695
> *  I miss the old days of seein all wire wheels advertized, but its a new era.
> *



yeah and the two page hydraulic ads .... from like red's, nopi ... and pro hopper back when they was little ...


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

people should watch Carlos Mencia and listen to his take on complainers


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 8 2005, 01:10 PM~3560694
> *''HAVING A FIAT IS ALMOST COOL''....
> 
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

X


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

i noticed in the september issue that they blurred out the nipples on the murals..oh well..its still the easiest mag to find with the best quality photos and coverage, they came here to scrape by the lake i believe for 2 or 3 years already and they will be back this year... :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAFIAC_@Aug 8 2005, 06:47 AM~3560058
> *$.....
> 
> Street Custom's has you Down for the Count You Greedy Mainstreamer's!
> ...



HEY U WANNA SELL UR OLD LRM MAGS...


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 8 2005, 09:54 AM~3560945
> *HEY U WANNA SELL UR OLD LRM MAGS...
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAFIAC_@Aug 8 2005, 10:48 AM~3560599
> *Post a pic of your car so I can decide if I want to talk to you......
> 
> I'll post anything you want but, I have a couple of questions.
> ...



Yes so I can rank you. Seems the people most unhappy with LRM are the ones with no cars, just wanted to confirm my suspision. Never see Toto or other SS guys :tears: , but then again, they have nothing to cry about..


Well her is my car, boat, Lady and a pic of me in the 6th grade.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 8 2005, 11:08 AM~3561029
> *Yes so I can rank you. Seems the people most unhappy with LRM are the ones with no cars, just wanted to confirm my suspision. Never see Toto or other SS guys  :tears: , but then again, they have nothing to cry about..
> Well her is my car, boat, Lady and a pic of me in the 6th grade.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAFIAC_@Aug 8 2005, 09:48 AM~3560599
> *Post a pic of your car so I can decide if I want to talk to you......
> 
> I'll post anything you want but, I have a couple of questions.
> ...


Ladies and gentlemen... I'd like to introduce to you all....

*THE NAME DROPPER OF THE MILLINEUM!!!*


So, name dropper... why don't you show us your ride??? Or do you even own a lowrider???


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 8 2005, 11:08 AM~3561029
> *Yes so I can rank you. Seems the people most unhappy with LRM are the ones with no cars, just wanted to confirm my suspision. Never see Toto or other SS guys  :tears: , but then again, they have nothing to cry about..
> Well her is my car, boat, Lady and a pic of me in the 6th grade.
> *



HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 8 2005, 12:14 PM~3561063
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


OK, I'll give you that, but God Damn, how long are people going to cry about LRM?? I don't subscribe to it, I don't endorse it, but I do go to shows. I don't think LRM is the bible of Lowriding, but is it intended to be?? DO people look up to LRM that much that they are this let down?? come on people get over it, big wheel ads are here to stay. There must be some payback or the companies wouldn't keep advertising. I know I have seen plenty SUV's at shows with 20". 

As I always say, if you can do better, then do it. A lot of hard talk and not a lot of follow through...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 8 2005, 11:22 AM~3561101
> *OK, I'll give you that, but God Damn, how long are people going to cry about LRM?? I don't subscribe to it, I don't endorse it, but I do go to shows. I don't think LRM is the bible of Lowriding, but is it intended to be?? DO people look up to LRM that much that they are this let down?? come on people get over it, big wheel ads are here to stay. There must be some payback or the companies wouldn't keep advertising. I know I have seen plenty SUV's at shows with 20".
> 
> As I always say, if you can do better, then do it. A lot of hard talk and not a lot of follow through...
> *



i'm starting my own magazine... self funded too... People if you wish to subscribe, my personal assistant Dippinit will take your money...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Please somebody confirm or deny this...

Did LRM do a body shop feature on a shop called 'Tivo's Auto Body' in the last issue or the one previous?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

*The articles are writtin' by people that drive Honda's home to the Suburbs* 


that statement right there is as stupid as all the other ones combines. Ralph built one of the nicest cars ever in Lowrider history, Saul has the baddest 70-72 monte ever built Dustin has a big body lac lifted as a DAILY Albert has a 75 caprice rag LIFTED getting done up, And thats just the people I know at the magazine. SO how do you justify your statement?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 8 2005, 11:27 AM~3561127
> *The articles are writtin' by people that drive Honda's home to the Suburbs
> that statement right there is as stupid as all the other ones combines. Ralph built one of the nicest cars ever in Lowrider history, Saul has the baddest 70-72 monte ever built Dustin has a big body lac lifted as a DAILY Albert has a 75 caprice rag LIFTED getting done up, And thats just the people I know at the magazine. SO how do you justify your statement?
> *


because all this fool knows are names... he doesn't realize that the people he's bitching about are personal friends of a lot of us and that his stupid comments are just getting him less respect...

Here's a bit of advice for you: *always make sure that the people you are talking to don't know more than you... otherwise, you're going to look VERY SILLY.*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 8 2005, 11:33 AM~3561141
> *because all this fool knows are names... he doesn't realize that the people he's bitching about are personal friends of a lot of us and that his stupid comments are just getting him less respect...
> 
> Here's a bit of advice for you: always make sure that the people you are talking to don't know more than you... otherwise, you're going to look VERY SILLY.
> *



did u jus say SILLY :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 8 2005, 11:34 AM~3561147
> *:biggrin:
> did u jus say SILLY  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah... I had a "nice" moment... but then I started thinking... "hey, wait.. I've acutally written a few articles for LRM myself..." I think I'm kind of offended by this dipshit... he talks all this shit and drops all these names and can't even post a picture of a lowrider that he has/had... and hasn't posted for a while... he must be looking for someone's car online to claim.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

he said a picture of altered image in the drive way. im sure a few people on here have seen it a little closer and IF they cared to go see it could. too bad i dont have a plaque to clean, but maybe ill go make a solo rider plaque just so i can spit shine it


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 8 2005, 11:37 AM~3561157
> *yeah... I had a "nice" moment... but then I started thinking... "hey, wait.. I've acutally written a few articles for LRM myself..." I think I'm kind of offended by this dipshit... he talks all this shit and drops all these names and can't even post a picture of a lowrider that he has/had... and hasn't posted for a while... he must be looking for someone's car online to claim.
> *


did you just call him a claim jumper? :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*ok help me out...i saw this*_

$2,000 or less?, 22'' Dayton's

Track this topic | Email this topic | Print this topic 
HAFIAC Jun 26 2005, 06:32 AM | | Post #1 

HAFIAC Ent. Inc.

Posts: 112
Joined: Apr 2004
From: LA,CA/Hou,TX/KC,MO

* Never mounted! or driven on 22''* bead lace Dayton's chrome lip
pueter spokes (color of Tampa Bay Buc's pants) gold hub gold nipples 
chrome 2 wing knock off with (zenith Style) Dayton Flag stamped 
chrome adapters w/225 30 cooper tires $2,000 obo would match 
dark shadow gray ride perfect (just dont put them on a 60's chevy lol)
they won't fit on my car at all so now i'm stuck! I've got $4500 in them 
I'll entertain any offer, trust me! Can't upload pic yet I'm out of town! 
--------------------
REPRESENT THE STRUGGLE!
BE YOU! 
4th Annual Midwest Showdown
HAFIAC Posted on: Jun 11 2005, 05:05 AM 
********************************************************************

HAFIAC Ent. Inc.

Group: Members
Posts: 112
Joined: Apr 2004
From: LA,CA/Hou,TX/KC,MO
Member No.: 13,368

* I'll bust out the maybach with the new paint and 22" D's. *
*******************************************************************

_*Now dont get me wrong I love the look of some big wheels on the right truck/suv/car, but I would imagine that the same companies that made the 22s you bought are just tryin to sell some more sets to other people by advertising in LRM...*_


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

all boils down to lazy bastards that don't like turning pages :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 8 2005, 11:41 AM~3561180
> *did you just call him a claim jumper? :0
> *



would it surprise you??  :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

"Articles," now that is using the term loosely as far as Lowrider Magazine is concerned. Maybe "car descriptions" is more like it. Some of those so-called articles in Lowrider magazine are less than 200 words max.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 8 2005, 02:17 PM~3561081
> *Ladies and gentlemen... I'd like to introduce to you all....
> 
> THE NAME DROPPER OF THE MILLINEUM!!!
> ...



he dont have a fucking lowrider, he probably has a car with 20's.



he is just mad because there are so many ads, he cant choose which set of dubs he wants.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 8 2005, 11:40 AM~3561174
> *he said a picture of altered image in the drive way. im sure a few people on here have seen it a little closer and IF they cared to go see it could. too bad i dont have a plaque to clean, but maybe ill go make a solo rider plaque just so i can spit shine it
> *


shit, I've personally seen Ralph *DRIVE* Altered Image... :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

QUOTE(Mr Impala @ Aug 8 2005, 11:27 AM) 
The articles are writtin' by people that drive Honda's home to the Suburbs 
that statement right there is as stupid as all the other ones combines. Ralph built one of the nicest cars ever in Lowrider history, Saul has the baddest 70-72 monte ever built Dustin has a big body lac lifted as a DAILY Albert has a 75 caprice rag LIFTED getting done up, And thats just the people I know at the magazine. SO how do you justify your statement?








> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 8 2005, 11:33 AM~3561141
> *because all this fool knows are names... he doesn't realize that the people he's bitching about are personal friends of a lot of us and that his stupid comments are just getting him less respect...
> 
> Here's a bit of advice for you: always make sure that the people you are talking to don't know more than you... otherwise, you're going to look VERY SILLY.
> *


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 8 2005, 11:44 AM~3561198
> *he dont have a fucking lowrider, he probably has a car with 20's.
> he is just mad because there are so many ads, he cant choose which set of dubs he wants.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

This hafiac dud is in chat, but he won't answer me... :angry: :angry:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

;"


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAFIAC_@Aug 8 2005, 10:48 AM~3560599
> *Post a pic of your car so I can decide if I want to talk to you......
> 
> I'll post anything you want but, I have a couple of questions.
> ...




Is that your HALFALAC in ur avatar?? Ford Tempo with minnie me next to it.??


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

if you dont like looking at a magazine that shows off some of the nicest lowriders on the planet, then dont look at them. 

you sound alot like a women's rights activist speaking against adult magazines. 



are you helping the lowrider industry by talking shit about people that are bringing lowriders to people who cant see them on the streets?


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 8 2005, 11:27 AM~3561127
> *The articles are writtin' by people that drive Honda's home to the Suburbs
> that statement right there is as stupid as all the other ones combines. Ralph built one of the nicest cars ever in Lowrider history, Saul has the baddest 70-72 monte ever built Dustin has a big body lac lifted as a DAILY Albert has a 75 caprice rag LIFTED getting done up, And thats just the people I know at the magazine. SO how do you justify your statement?
> *



:biggrin: 
DAMN, I wants to see them cars


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@Aug 8 2005, 12:57 PM~3561272
> *:biggrin:
> DAMN, I wants to see them cars
> *



here ya Go :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 8 2005, 11:48 AM~3561218
> *This hafiac dud is in chat, but he won't answer me... :angry:  :angry:
> *



YOU MADE HIM LEAVE...

:cheesy:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

DAMMM I THINK MANNYS WRITING A BOOK I SEEN HIM WRITING BELOW DAMMM ..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I was BRO............................................but i changed my mind!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

.............FUCK IT!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

DAAAMN....I can't think right...got off work this morning  I know what to say but I can't sy it.......FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCC


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 8 2005, 12:20 PM~3561361
> *DAAAMN....I can't think right...got off work this morning  I know what to say but I can't sy it.......FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCC
> *



count to 10 and breath....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*
> if you arent happy with the situation that the lowrider mag is in why not get 15 photographers, 20 staff members, un chingo de machinery and start a Kansas based magazine bro...you will be covering unchartered territory and may shed some light on the top notch quality rides being built out there that Lowrider and every other magazine for that matter has missed..*_
> The funny thing is in another thread about KC no one in KC knew him either.. :scrutinize:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Here you go!!!!


SAYING FUCK YOU TO LRM STAFF is a very serious remark.......and I take it very *PERSONAL*

*"GIVE RESPECT BACK TO THOSE WHO GIVE RESPECT"*

The cop that has an article there, *ALBERT CONTRERAS*.....
Is like a father to me (Since my father passed 3 years ago). He does not drive Honda neither, got a huge house in Yuma, very well respected in his town, cadillac SUV drop, top Impala and a few other rides in his garage. Been in the game for a long time and has a HUGE contribution (with his article)to the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.....top it off, his son "Crazy Cutty" is a very dedicated member of ROLLERZ ONLY.............*PERSONAL! *

VOLO and FRESNO are like my brothers, since they had treated me like theirs since the day i met them (can't remember when). 

GOLO-Staff (in my experience) had been very conciderate and professional to *US* (ROLLERZ ONLY)during show events, photoshoots and/or any other events.

Yes, the magazine has a lot of ads but to me that balances out the fact that they have issues every month, and still keep the quality....rides. Street rides? Not sure what you're talking about. 



(Paused and ran to my storage of LRM mags)











I briefly browsed through the pages of the mag (right now), all I saw were.....ROLLERZ ONLY, SOUTHSIDE, LIFESTYLE, UCE, PREMIERE, ELITE....etc...cars.

Are you telling me that these cars are shitty? :0 

Yes, you are titled to your opinion.....but this one, I THINK you should have left in the closet :thumbsdown:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I understand a lot of what he is saying. I'm not going to sit here and debate what is right or wrong about the magazine. I will say that if you do not like the product, don't buy it. I've bought exactly 3 issues of Lowrider Magazine in the past five years. Been to two of their shows in the last seven. Enjoyed myself tremendously at both of them. But I would have been okay too if I hadn't gone. There is plenty of Lowrider life without them.
There are some cool people working at LRM. I sent Ralph an email concerning car show registration and received a response within a few days. Not bad for a national publication.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 8 2005, 12:38 PM~3561441
> *Here you go!!!!
> SAYING FUCK YOU TO LRM STAFF is a very serious remark.......and I take it very PERSONAL
> 
> ...


*and thats being nice about it....
being that the same people that are given a fuck you are friends of mine it was hard not to comment...especially when im the one who leaves the drama at the door.....but damn the hate just wasnt called for...*


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Wow, I'm really honored by what some of you wrote, Manny, Johnny, Huey, etc.
I realize that LRM not make everyone happy, every month, but LRM does try to satisfy different tastes. I think more people will be impressed by LRM future issues.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

remember, this is america and this is a free country



if you dont like it, dont buy it.


----------



## san diego (Mar 9, 2004)

People claim that lowridriding is a sport. Its time for some one to say that not all of those here are players many are just spectators. Its like baseball... we all can play some are just not as good as others. Then there are those who are the pros of the sport. Just like true fans people talk shit, compalin, make fun of, but can no way compare to those who are true players. Now just like in baseball there are multiple levels. Lowriders of the year, show contenders, street riders, fantasy/dreamers and Internet shit talkers. . . . 


What kind of player are you?


in other words... play your game, but stop acting like you a pro... we all read who they are :uh:


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm not trying to bash but, why are some big name cars not being featured? For example, why was Rollin' Malo never featured? Did Fabian not want it in the mag? It won LOTY twice and was never featured. Also, I know that alot of you don't like trucks, but why was Deep Impact not featured since 2001 or 2002? It is the only vehicle to win 4 times LTOTY, like it or not. I am just curious about that, but it's really no big deal. I am scared that the new generation will not recognize the "true" old school lowriders. Although they are extremely nice, the lowrodders just shouldn't be in LRM in my opinion. These same cars are in Hot Rod and Street Rodder everday, but no lowriders are ever in those mags, and they shouldn't be. I don't understand why, just to get a few more buyers, the magazine has to have them. Being low does not make a car a lowrider. These are just my thoughts though, and it's no big deal. I'll still buy LRM, and I have talked to a few of the workers at the mag who are great people. Peace.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAFIAC_@Aug 8 2005, 09:47 AM~3560058
> * I think you put the Ugliest Damn Wanna-Be Low-Riders in the mail box just to make The Midwest look like the capitol of frontwheel drive cars with bolt on's just to be an Ass,
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm thirsty, gotta beer?

WTF is wrong with LRM? They give Brandon an Exclusive?!?!?!?!?!WTF!

What makes him so GAWD DAMN SPECIAL!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

It's a magazine and that's it. If you don't like it then choose another. The way you feel about LRM, some may feel about SCM, who knows? Who cares? Life is too short to get high blood pressure over some wheel ads. It sucks that there are not more lowrider related ads in the mag but as paper, printing and mailing gets higher, then so do the ad rates. Most lowrider type businesses can no longer afford the prices but is that LRM's falt. They want to stay in business as well. You could always start your own.? :cheesy:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Here's a good one, Maybe a pic of me in 6TH Grade
cleaning My Uncle Beto's LaGente Plaque?

_*one more thing..just food for thought....

TIVOS AUTO BODY is actually taking part in doing Albert Contreras' rag...a partially LRM sponsored vehicle...TIVO who owns TIVOS is a LA GENTE member...*_


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

WHAT YA NEED TO REMEMBER IS NOT THE SAME PEOPLE WHO STARTED LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ARE CONTROLING IT ANYMORE. NOW YOU HAVE PRIMEMEDIA, THAT OWNS ALMOST EVERY AUTO MAGAZINE IN THE WORLD. THEY MAKE THE NEW CHOICES. IF YOU WANT THE MAGAZINE TO GO BACK TO THE WAY IT WAS, START WRITING LETTERS OR BETTER YET BLOWING UP THEIR E-MAILS. GET THRU TO THEM SOMEHOW.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAFIAC_@Aug 8 2005, 01:47 PM~3560058
> *$0.02 From a Rider since birth!
> 
> Down Goes LRM, 1ST Round K/O by Street Customs!!!  Over the past Few Years LRM Has Become 2 thing's,,,,,, Black and White Classifieds! 2 I now only use it for
> ...


i agree i miss those lrm issue when it was a 100% lowrider,no big wheel ads and many different types of lolos,not just g bodies and 61-64's.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAFIAC_@Aug 8 2005, 08:47 AM~3560058
> *You just lost a 25 year customer who never missed an issue!!!!
> *


Weird man..... In your profile you listed your birthday as January 1, 1977.

You must have been the worlds youngest LRM subscriber at the age of 3. :happysad:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> > _*
> > if you arent happy with the situation that the lowrider mag is in why not get 15 photographers, 20 staff members, un chingo de machinery and start a Kansas based magazine bro...you will be covering unchartered territory and may shed some light on the top notch quality rides being built out there that Lowrider and every other magazine for that matter has missed..*_
> > The funny thing is in another thread about KC no one in KC knew him either.. :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Aug 8 2005, 10:02 AM~3560087
> *so if bobs towing wanted an ad and he was paying for it, you think lowrider would take it? NO because the big rim thing and shit like that is all in the automotive field and you cant tell me you havent seen a lowrider on a trailor with a burban with 22s towing it....thats why, they know it will appeal to enough people to matter. otherwise they wouldnt run them month after month. its like advertising for fram oil filters in a seventeen magazine, sure they will pay for the ad, but wont do a damn bit of good if who your targeting isnt reading it.......
> 
> on a side note, has anyone else noticed that in the new lowrider this month the murals depicting nudity have been censored! check it out i cant remember which ride it is, but look, they blurr out the nipples and shit on the models. FIRST time ive ever seen that....
> *


yea i noticed the the censoring its fucked up its on the car HATERADE thats supposed to be art work but LRM fucked it up


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 8 2005, 05:07 PM~3562849
> *Weird man..... In your profile you listed your birthday as January 1, 1977.
> 
> You must have been the worlds youngest LRM subscriber at the age of 3. :happysad:
> *




oK, YOU HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS TO BE DOING THESE CALCULATIONS. :uh: 


STILL FUNNY THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by demagogue_@Aug 8 2005, 11:05 AM~3560677
> *HMM HARD TO CHOOSE THERE.
> 
> Hou, TX = SHITTY MUSIC AND BIG WHITE WALLS
> ...




I'm from Houston Tx,and I roll skinny whites on my 63 Rag


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

should i post up bean's style.......


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAFIAC_@Aug 8 2005, 05:47 AM~3560058
> *$0.02 From a Rider since birth!
> 
> 
> ...


HMMMM,12 ISSUES IN A YEAR COMPARED TO HOPEFULLY 6 ,AND YET TRYING TO FIND THEM ,WHICH STORES MIGHT HAVE THEM,PLAIN AND SIMPLE,U DONT LIKE IT, U DONT BUY IT, TO EACH HIS/OR HER OWN, I STILL BUY THEM ALL (IF I CAN FIND THEM) :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

just some random info i pulled the december ish. from my collection, and of 214 pages there is a grand total of.....
























....86 pages of "dub" ads


and here is my caddy


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 8 2005, 04:50 PM~3563397
> *HMMMM,12 ISSUES IN A YEAR COMPARED TO HOPEFULLY 6 ,AND YET TRYING TO FIND THEM ,WHICH STORES MIGHT HAVE THEM,PLAIN AND SIMPLE,U DONT LIKE IT, U DONT BUY IT, TO EACH HIS/OR HER OWN, I STILL BUY THEM ALL (IF I CAN FIND THEM) :biggrin:
> *


MR HALFAC..
YOUR A TRUE RYDER AND YOU POST THAT AS YOUR AVATER....THIS IS MY LOLO....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AND MY DAILY.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 8 2005, 07:50 PM~3563397
> *HMMMM,12 ISSUES IN A YEAR COMPARED TO HOPEFULLY 6 ,AND YET TRYING TO FIND THEM ,WHICH STORES MIGHT HAVE THEM,PLAIN AND SIMPLE,U DONT LIKE IT, U DONT BUY IT, TO EACH HIS/OR HER OWN, I STILL BUY THEM ALL (IF I CAN FIND THEM) :biggrin:
> *


I think SCM went from bi-monthly to quarterly. Either way, im not paying $8 for a magazine... i would have paid $8 for Blvd or Lowridaz because of the high quality of the magazine, but ads, or no ads.... i just cant turn loose of $8 for an SCM. I still love to look at all my OLD SCM mags though.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

JasonJ
Posted Today, 06:36 PM

 
QUOTE(66wita6 @ Aug 8 2005, 07:50 PM) 
HMMMM,12 ISSUES IN A YEAR COMPARED TO HOPEFULLY 6 ,AND YET TRYING TO FIND THEM ,WHICH STORES MIGHT HAVE THEM,PLAIN AND SIMPLE,U DONT LIKE IT, U DONT BUY IT, TO EACH HIS/OR HER OWN, I STILL BUY THEM ALL (IF I CAN FIND THEM) 

I think SCM went from bi-monthly to quarterly. Either way, im not paying $8 for a magazine... i would have paid $8 for Blvd or Lowridaz because of the high quality of the magazine, but ads, or no ads.... i just cant turn loose of $8 for an SCM. I still love to look at all my OLD SCM mags though




Lowridaz :angel: :tears:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 8 2005, 06:36 PM~3563630
> *I think SCM went from bi-monthly to quarterly. Either way, im not paying $8 for a magazine... i would have paid $8 for Blvd or Lowridaz because of the high quality of the magazine, but ads, or no ads.... i just cant turn loose of $8 for an SCM. I still love to look at all my OLD SCM mags though.
> *


i have to co-sign that


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YEA ,THE OLD ONES AT LEAST SHOWN MORE SHOWS AND GATHERINGS(THAT IS SCM)BUT I'D STILL BUY LOCOMPANY AND STREETLOW(CANT SEEM TO FIND LOCOMPANY THAT EASY)


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

The only way i get my LoCompany is through a subscription.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 8 2005, 10:08 AM~3561029
> *Yes so I can rank you. Seems the people most unhappy with LRM are the ones with no cars, just wanted to confirm my suspision. Never see Toto or other SS guys  :tears: , but then again, they have nothing to cry about..
> Well her is my car, boat, Lady and a pic of me in the 6th grade.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh shit! my side hurts from laughing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 8 2005, 10:41 AM~3561182
> *ok help me out...i saw this
> 
> $2,000 or less?, 22'' Dayton's
> ...


*BURN!!!*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jesus from parlier (Jun 17, 2005)

I've been trying to follow this subject ever since I signed up and it seems to me that its not really about all the ads. Or the quality of the rides but the fact that LRM has decided to expand into a wider market and has changed its format to reach out to a larger reader base. 

LRM has been around for so long and has had such an influence in the latino comunity that its tough to get over that sense of betrayl,That they sold out,that they no longer belong to just us. Most of you must think that or else you wouldnt be here voicing such strong opinions on this subject.

Well that just what I think.Im sure I'll get a lot grief for saying it.
But thats what this forums for right.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CHANGE IS WHAT IT'S CALLED FROM BOLT ON WIRES TO KNOCKOFFS,FROM CHROME WIRES TO COLOR SPOKES, HYDRAULICS TO AIR. THINGS CHANGE SO DOES EVERYTHING. THEY PUT CARS THAT FEATURE AUDIO SYSTEMS CAUSE A LOT OF PEOPLE LIKE THAT KNOCK IN THERE RIDE. AND SOME PEOPLE LIKE AIR AND BIG RIMS CAUSE THEY LIKE TO DRIVE THERE RIDES.SOME PEOPLE LIKE HYDROS OVER AIR THE CHOICE IS YOURS. NOT JUST HAVE PEOPLE COME OVER AND LOOK AT A 30,000 CAR. IT'S MORE STREET. AND NOW ADAYS ANYTHING YOU WISH MAYBE A LOWRIDER. AND MAY NOT BE EXCEPTED.SO THEY TRY TO PUT A LITTLE OF EVERYTHING IN THERE MAG. WHEEL ADDS OR NOT I'M BUYING AND IF YOURE NOT BUYIN YOURE LOOKIN :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 8 2005, 03:07 PM~3562849
> *Weird man..... In your profile you listed your birthday as January 1, 1977.
> 
> You must have been the worlds youngest LRM subscriber at the age of 3. :happysad:
> *


*BURN!!!* again


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

like the mag??? or not................



either way, no one makes you buy it, so shut the fuck up if you dont like it.


----------



## jesus from parlier (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 8 2005, 08:56 PM~3564674
> *like the mag??? or not................
> either way, no one makes you buy it, so shut the fuck up if you dont like it.
> *


Thats also right.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

What happened to Truck Stop and Bombs Away?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i think LRM is tring to please everyone style but unfortunetly they cant and never will....there will always be someone that has something negative to say about them.

i personaly dont care too much for all the wheel adds but its not hard to just skip them...if the big wheel adds is what keeps LRM in business then go for it...after all business is business...right?


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

i always support lowrider magazine but the only thing i miss about it is the articials on the featured rides.......i use to enjoy reading there stories..can someone explained why they stopped.. uffin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i thought they was doing MUCH better? i like em better than i used to...that or i dont care anymore? big woop its a mag, i read it in the shitter, ever run outa shitter paper....flip to that big wheel add or stock ride or low rod....you know what to do


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 8 2005, 11:44 AM~3561192
> *would it surprise you??   :biggrin:
> *


no not really but i got a craving to go eat :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAFIAC_@Aug 8 2005, 06:58 AM~3560082
> *Who chooses SCM's ad's?
> They don't make a fraction of what LRM
> does on merchindising, Wal-Mart's full of
> ...


wo wo wo wo dont be hatin on n2deep man u about to strike a real nerve here so watch where you go from this point on


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 8 2005, 05:36 PM~3563630
> *I think SCM went from bi-monthly to quarterly. Either way, im not paying $8 for a magazine... i would have paid $8 for Blvd or Lowridaz because of the high quality of the magazine, but ads, or no ads.... i just cant turn loose of $8 for an SCM. I still love to look at all my OLD SCM mags though.
> *


 :thumbsup:


Same Here, Bro...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Aug 8 2005, 12:59 PM~3561575
> *I'm not trying to bash but, why are some big name cars not being featured? For example, why was Rollin' Malo never featured? Did Fabian not want it in the mag? It won LOTY twice and was never featured. Also, I know that alot of you don't like trucks, but why was Deep Impact not featured since 2001 or 2002? It is the only vehicle to win 4 times LTOTY, like it or not. I am just curious about that, but it's really no big deal. I am scared that the new generation will not recognize the "true" old school lowriders. Although they are extremely nice, the lowrodders just shouldn't be in LRM in my opinion. These same cars are in Hot Rod and Street Rodder everday, but no lowriders are ever in those mags, and they shouldn't be. I don't understand why, just to get a few more buyers, the magazine has to have them. Being low does not make a car a lowrider. These are just my thoughts though, and it's no big deal. I'll still buy LRM, and I have talked to a few of the workers at the mag who are great people. Peace.
> *


FAVIAN didn't want to be featured, he felt that *ROLLIN MALO* had more things needed to be featured...he's a perfectionist.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 9 2005, 07:25 AM~3569641
> *FAVIAN didn't want to be featured, he felt that ROLLIN MALO had more things needed to be featured...he's a perfectionist.
> *


Manny, arent most rollerz perfectionists??


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAFIAC_@Aug 8 2005, 09:47 AM~3560058
> *
> 
> First off, Why is it that 99% of the actual vehicles featured have 13' & 14" Wheels
> ...



because the magazine does good in sales not just to lowriders but to all types of auto customizers.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Aug 9 2005, 08:27 AM~3569647
> *Manny, arent most rollerz perfectionists??
> *


yeah...but this one is EXTRA perfectionist...hehehe, If that was my car it wouldhave been on all the mags.


























please don't ask why THUGG PASSON aint featured yet.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i have no clue as to why we are posting out cars :cheesy: :cheesy: but ill do it anyway


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*well i left at 5 pages yesterday with no reply from the topic originator...and 7 pages with still no reply......*_


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

and yet again, no solution to the problem............guess we`ll be discussing this again next month when the new lrm comes out :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 9 2005, 08:39 AM~3569691
> *and yet again, no solution to the problem............guess we`ll be discussing this again next month when the new lrm comes out  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


_*actually there was a solution this time and the last time..and prolly will be the same the next time...

1. If you dont like it dont buy it!

2. If you dont like it, then get off the arse and start a magazine!
*_


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 9 2005, 08:42 AM~3569707
> *actually there was a solution this time and the last time..and prolly will be the same the next time...
> 
> 1. If you dont like it dont buy it!
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 9 2005, 08:47 AM~3569729
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 9 2005, 09:39 AM~3569691
> *and yet again, no solution to the problem............guess we`ll be discussing this again next month when the new lrm comes out  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



Hahaha


----------



## under cover mexican (Jan 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 8 2005, 08:17 AM~3560500
> *well i gez ill reply to another LRM bashing topic....
> 
> first of bro..i dont know you but i respect you opinion for what it is...an opinion.
> ...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by under cover mexican_@Aug 9 2005, 10:48 AM~3570341
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 9 2005, 07:34 AM~3569672
> *i have no clue as to why we are posting out cars :cheesy:  :cheesy:  but ill do it anyway
> *


  TO SHOW WHAT KIND OF JENTE ARE INVOLVED IN THIS GAME, MY JEFITO USE TO BUY THEM FOR ME, NOW I BUY THEM FOR MYSELF AND MY SONS, AND LIKE IT WAS SAID BEFORE, IF YOU DONT LIKE IT, DONT BUY IT :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 9 2005, 09:34 AM~3569672
> *i have no clue as to why we are posting out cars :cheesy:  :cheesy:  but ill do it anyway
> *



sorry, I should have been clear, I meant POST A PIC OF YOUR CAR DOING INCHES.... :biggrin: jk


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 9 2005, 08:33 AM~3569668
> *yeah...but this one is EXTRA perfectionist...hehehe, If that was my car it wouldhave been on all the mags.
> please don't ask why THUGG PASSON aint featured yet.
> *



THUGG WHO???

:cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE HAFLAC GUY?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 9 2005, 08:46 PM~3573943
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE HAFLAC GUY?
> *


He tucked his tail in??????


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 9 2005, 08:46 PM~3573943
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE HAFLAC GUY?
> *


He's looking for the other HAF of his LAC......... :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 10 2005, 09:56 AM~3578036
> *He's looking for the other HAF of his LAC......... :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: I think we have a genuine layitlow-owned here since he doesnt say anything anymore :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

:biggrin: Many good responses in here. It's simple, if you don't like, don't buy. No need for defamation in here. Next time know who you are bashing and know what friends are around listening. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 8 2005, 01:02 PM~3560661
> *HES FROM ...LA,CA/Hou,TX/KC,MO
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i just wrote ralph fuentes here is what i wrote


Hey ralph I know your busy but please take the time to read this email. Im sure you know that there are a lot of people in the lowrider community upset on how lrm is doing buisness. I myself just don’t understand why lowrider is cutting back on things that is well known for. The magazines are getting slimmer, the awards are changing and the features are not getting any better. Also a lot of people are pissed about all the rim ads. What is lrm coming to? I been reading your magazine since I was in the 5th grade and now im active military for 6 and a half years. I have seen this magazine rise to the top and now it seems like it is dropping now. I understand it takes money,sponsors,buisnesses and other things to run a magazine but I think you guys are over doing it with all the rim ads. Im sure someone from the east coast is not gonna call someone on the west coast to buy rims same as if someone in fresno is gonna call someone in san diego to buy some. Also what is up with the rumor of droppin the bomb truck of the year award. Im sorry to say ralph mabey its time to step down and let someone else run the magazine( I know I cant do any better). But mabey we need someone who can bring it back to the old school with out going threw primedia or something( I don’t know all the polotics of primedia) but the way a lot of us feel is that primedia is taking things away from the magazine and adding crap in them(harleys and unrelated things) to tell you the truth ralph if there was no vegas show or lowrider of the year award I don’t think lrm would be around much. I think you need to give back to the people instead of doing what is better for yalls buisness cause with out the people you wouldn’t have buisness. Please respond and sorry to be so blunt but someone has to say something and im sure there are some that have said things about these issues. Im just one of the many who are gonna say something
~Mark garcia~


----------



## 66Kaddy (Oct 23, 2006)

hey i have to agree partly, cause i bought the recent LRM, and i wanted to show my friend a picture in there. it look me 5 minutes to find it cause it's filled with garbage ads and other crap
i like to see show pics, when they have several cars. i saw maybe 2. 
i like to see some show cars, and show off all the details and write on the own. i saw 2-3. 
i like to see fiberglass how-twos, which i see once in a whlie.
what i cant' stand is ads and 20's alllll ovvvver
what other magazine goes all over though? 
the reason i buy LRM is cause it's in a 711 down the street which is easy for me to get what i want...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 8 2005, 09:12 AM~3560474
> *LRM is a business. As far as 35 bucks a person goes, how much do yall think it costs to get the facility to do the show at? Everything costs. From the people swiping the metal detector at the door, to the editor of the magazine. It all costs. And if you know that the magazine is not what you want, then just don't buy it.
> *


Finally!! Someone with sense. I don't agree with the ads they put in the magazine but it is a business. They have to pay for overhead and believe me, they do have alot of overhead(Expenses). Just like i notice that some folks in here were mad because they didn't include a tour stop, in their city, on their schedule. Well if they can't sell enough tickets to make their budget for renting the facility, then it doesn't make sense for them to throw a show in your area if they are not going to make their money back. Think about it!!!! And im not going to stop buying LRM just because of that, because at the end of the day, LRM is what counts. Same people who bash it, guaranteed they are at the Super show!!!!!!! Just my .02 cents


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 18 2006, 10:01 PM~6596921
> *Finally!! Someone with sense. I don't agree with the ads they put in the magazine but it is a business. They have to pay for overhead and believe me, they do have alot of overhead(Expenses). Just like i notice that some folks in here were mad because they didn't include a tour stop, in their city, on their schedule. Well if they can't sell enough tickets to make their budget for renting the facility,  then it doesn't make sense for them to throw a show in your area if they are not going to make their money back. Think about it!!!! And im not going to stop buying LRM just because of that, because at the end of the day, LRM is what counts. Same people who bash it, guaranteed they are at the Super show!!!!!!! Just my .02 cents
> *


yup.....i agree..

SCM went to shit...an so are the other mags. LRM is the only one left standing.

FUCKEN People cry about this and that...and yet they still buy the mag and go to the shows....these topics are pointless.


----------



## kandi66 (Jul 22, 2006)

At least u fuckers from the west coast and other places get a fucking show here in the midwest we just get slapped in the face by the cock suckers.


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandi66_@Nov 19 2006, 07:35 AM~6598033
> *At least u fuckers from the west coast and other places get a fucking show here in the midwest we just get slapped in the face by the cock suckers.
> *


you guys need more people to go to the shows and more competition if you want more shows. when we lost the san fran show it suck but i will still go because there is no shows like an lrm show. people build cars just for their shows, and im one of them


----------



## BaggedInOz (Aug 18, 2006)

Try living in Australia and having a passion for lowriders? I'll but LRM till one of us dies........


----------



## BaggedInOz (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaggedInOz_@Nov 20 2006, 06:37 AM~6599098
> *Try living in Australia and having a passion for lowriders? I'll buy LRM till one of us dies........
> *


sorry, got carried away......


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

LRM = SELL OUTS


----------



## kandi66 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 19 2006, 11:25 AM~6598687
> *you guys need more people to go to the shows and more competition if you want more shows. when we lost the san fran show it suck but i will still go because there is no shows like an lrm show. people build cars just for their shows, and im one of them
> *


Shit man there is alot of comp at the Indy show ask anybody and for attendence u can't hardly walk around its elbow to elbow so like I said midwest is gettig fucked


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 19 2006, 01:01 AM~6596921
> *Finally!! Someone with sense. I don't agree with the ads they put in the magazine but it is a business. They have to pay for overhead and believe me, they do have alot of overhead(Expenses). Just like i notice that some folks in here were mad because they didn't include a tour stop, in their city, on their schedule. Well if they can't sell enough tickets to make their budget for renting the facility,  then it doesn't make sense for them to throw a show in your area if they are not going to make their money back. Think about it!!!! And im not going to stop buying LRM just because of that, because at the end of the day, LRM is what counts. Same people who bash it, guaranteed they are at the Super show!!!!!!! Just my .02 cents
> *


THAT REAL TALK HOMIE


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandi66_@Nov 19 2006, 10:35 AM~6598033
> *At least u fuckers from the west coast and other places get a fucking show here in the midwest we just get slapped in the face by the cock suckers.
> *


WHAT IS IT GOING TO TAKE TO GET L M BACK ON TRACK. HOMIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Aug 8 2005, 08:02 AM~3560087
> *so if bobs towing wanted an ad and he was paying for it, you think lowrider would take it? NO because the big rim thing and shit like that is all in the automotive field and you cant tell me you havent seen a lowrider on a trailor with a burban with 22s towing it....thats why, they know it will appeal to enough people to matter. otherwise they wouldnt run them month after month. its like advertising for fram oil filters in a seventeen magazine, sure they will pay for the ad, but wont do a damn bit of good if who your targeting isnt reading it.......
> 
> on a side note, has anyone else noticed that in the new lowrider this month the murals depicting nudity have been censored! check it out i cant remember which ride it is, but look, they blurr out the nipples and shit on the models. FIRST time ive ever seen that....
> *


:thumbsup:

And the blurred out is caused by paint smudges. The guy was groping his murals. jk. Wierd that they would censor art, but thats where our society is going. They censor everything else. :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Nov 19 2006, 02:50 AM~6597822
> *yup.....i agree..
> 
> SCM went to shit...an so are the other mags. LRM is the only one left standing.
> ...


this topic is ON POINT! :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

you weenies need to quit whining about LRM already. It aint perfect for everyone and never will be.. its always been wheel ads since back in the days's when 15z and lo pros was in with the mini trucks it was a gang of ads for wings and tails and shit like that, ground effects kits and a gang of no Lowrider shit.


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 22 2006, 12:25 PM~6618467
> *you weenies need to quit whining about LRM already.  It aint perfect for everyone and never will be.. its always been wheel ads since back in the days's when 15z and lo pros was in with the mini trucks it was a gang of ads for wings and tails and shit like that, ground effects kits and a gang of no Lowrider shit.
> *


I agree, quit hating on one of the only magazines that is here to stay in the lowriding community....


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandi66_@Nov 20 2006, 07:12 PM~6605916
> *Shit man there is alot of comp at the Indy show ask anybody and for attendence u can't hardly walk around its elbow to elbow so like I said midwest is gettig fucked
> *



hell the chicago show used to be huge thats the first one i went to ..but as long as you have LRM sanctioned events like southern showdown and nopi the we wont see the (tour) any longer thats good enough for them. :biggrin:


----------



## southernsweetness (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by demagogue_@Aug 8 2005, 10:05 AM~3560677
> *HMM HARD TO CHOOSE THERE.
> 
> Hou, TX = SHITTY MUSIC AND BIG WHITE WALLS
> ...




*yOU AINT NEVA BEEN TO THE H if u got the nerve to say some stupid/IGNORANT SHIT LIKE THAT.*


----------



## southernsweetness (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southernsweetness_@Aug 17 2007, 10:52 PM~8581572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/B]


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 8 2005, 12:51 PM~3560610
> *should the opportunity present itself to go up and express the aforementioned opinion and maybe to tell Ralph Fuentes-Mr Altered Image that the magazine sucks and give him a general F-YOU.
> *


Now that is good stuff, i feel the VERY same way... I use them as log starters in our fire pit out back... :0 I will NEVER subscribe or send ANY of my $$ there way...


----------



## 1up3down (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAFIAC_@Aug 8 2005, 09:47 AM~3560058
> *$0.02 From a Rider since birth!
> 
> Down Goes LRM, 1ST Round K/O by Street Customs!!!  Over the past Few Years LRM Has Become 2 thing's,,,,,, Black and White Classifieds! 2 I now only use it for
> ...


Hell Yeah Man i Feel You On That One... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0 not this again......


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 19 2006, 11:25 AM~6598687
> *you guys need more people to go to the shows and more competition if you want more shows. when we lost the san fran show it suck but i will still go because there is no shows like an lrm show. people build cars just for their shows, and im one of them
> *


shut the fuck up richard! jk hurry up and finish this car ive already pissed on the tires about a thousand times! hurry up we have titles to win! if you dont finsh it i will!


----------

